# Cell Phone Service



## tcward (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't know if you can call a cell phone gear or not but I use mine alot when hunting==problem I have is service sometimes. I hunt in Lincoln Co. and I have AT&T and service is marginal. Need some opinion on the best overall service.


----------



## HGM (Dec 2, 2007)

Verizon has proven to be the most reliable to me. I have friends with Nextel,AT&T and Cingular, I usually have service when they dont. I do believe the phone makes a big difference. You may want to get the opinion of the provider on what phone they would recomend for remote locations. Assuming they will steer you in the right direction rather than the most lucritive for them is another matter.. I'm due for new phones too and hope I make the right choice...


----------



## Stan in SC (Dec 2, 2007)

Verizon has the network.I was sitting on a cruise ship in Alaska and decided to call my daughter in South Carolina.No problem.Good connection.Did the same thing from San Juan,Puerto Rico.Never had any problem making calls from my deer stand.I believe in Verizon.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 2, 2007)

*It depends...*

Here in GA it seems Verizon has a lot of rural areas covered ATT doesnt. Went to Joe Kurz WMA to meet a guy and hunt couldnt talk to him as I had no signal. I run into the same thing out in NV visiting friends in a small town, ATT is lousy there.

Having said that. I work internationally and would carry nothing but ATT. My company has tried about eveything imaginable. ATT covers more internationally and in major cities and along interstates than just about anyone. I was in Malaysia texting folks I had arrived ok etc while my friend stared at his Blackberry with no signal.

The gent that suggested looking at phone types is correct. My Treo is a great PDA but a lousy phone. My friend with ATT service has a Nokia and often gets service when my Treo wont pickup signal.

Just my experiences.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 2, 2007)

I use verizon when hunting...everywhere from deep southern TX to cornfields in IL and IN to deep southern GA and FL.

Heck I called Woody a couple of weeks back from a stand in IL and he was in a stand in KY so it works there too


----------



## Todd E (Dec 2, 2007)

If you are gonna try something diff, try a diff phone. The little freebies don't do as good. Bought my daughter a RAZR and that thing will pick up at my club in SC when our others won't. Some phones cost more for a reason.......they are better !!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 2, 2007)

*AT&T*

I have found that I get service when others using Verizon and Nextel do not.  Heck, I have 2 hunting buddies that went and bought AT&T cells so they can have service at my clubs and then up in the mountains when we are camping up there.


----------



## stev (Dec 2, 2007)

satellite phone andits over never no dropped calls.


----------



## knifemaker (Dec 2, 2007)

ATT works best for me in the mts. of N.GA.  I tried Verizon and went back to ATT. Went to Alaska, and toured all of the north western states and the Canadian Rockies. absolutely no problem with service. Yes sometimes spotty in the Rocky mts., but you could always top out and have it. ( just my experience with a razr.)


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 2, 2007)

What Ruger #3 said....

Get a quality phone, and it will improve your reception...
"free" with account, or budget phones usually do not provide the
best reception, especially in "rural" areas...

I currently use AT&T and also travel internationally, and would
not consider switching....


----------



## urbaneruralite (Dec 2, 2007)

Verizon has the best network. Newer doesn't always equal better with phones. The issue is with the quality of the phone in terms of ability to receive and power to send. A cheaper phone with lots of features won't have as much power available to send. Some of the best phones are older ones without all the new features.


----------



## The Bell Man (Dec 2, 2007)

AT&T, I may be partial because I work there though.


----------



## brkbowma (Dec 3, 2007)

Verizon for me too


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am originally from Lincoln County and I still own property there and spend a lot of time there.  I have a Cingular/AT&T phone that doesn't work well at all in Lincoln County BUT I have had Alltel service since 1989 and it works pretty well in Lincoln County.  There have been times that when you get back in the swamp on the creek bottoms that even the Alltel doesn't get a signal but overall it has been good.  The Alltel service works well across portions of the country from Georgia, Florida, South Carolina, North Carolina, Tennessee, to Texas, to Minnesota and even worked well in Winnipeg recently.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Dec 3, 2007)

I've had Cingular ,now AT&T, for years and to me the service is getting worse. I've had more dropped calls in the past 4 mths than I ever had in all the years prior. My hunt club is in Haralson Cty and I have to find a high spot just to get one bar. All of the Verizon users get great service. I'd love to smack the mkting guy how came up with the slogan "Fewer Dropped Calls" , What a load of crap. BTW I have the new Samsung A-707 3G phone. As I type this here from Downtown Cartersville I only have 3 og the 5 bars and the "E" Edge connection, no 3G. The New AT&T SUCKS!


----------



## Atlanta29 (Dec 4, 2007)

I use Nextel and My Wife uses Verizon. Sometimes Nextel works and Verizon does not and sometimes Verizon works and Nextel does not. 

I would say if you are worried about a certain area. Go to their web sites and bring up their coverage maps and see which one has the most coverage in the area you are concerned about. Verizon does have a large coverage area but they do have a few holes too.


----------



## Dovebuster33 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Bellsouth employee experiences*

I am also a Bellsouth employee (I refuse to call myself AT&T) I have property in Warrenton and many relatives from Augusta to Atlanta. We gather up several times a year in different places. (All of them far far away from interstates, major cities ) WITHOUT FAIL!! The only people who ever get reception in these places all have Alltel service. Just my experience. My contract expires in February and I will be switching.
DB


----------



## Horns (Dec 6, 2007)

I have Nextel & I swear it got worse when Sprint bought it.


----------



## jason8047 (Dec 6, 2007)

I use verizon and hunt down around your area some.  I get limited signal at best unless Im at my truck.  The phone makes more of a difference than the provider normally.  Spend $400 and you can call and talk just about anywhere from your vehicle with a wireless booster, and anyone in or around the vehicle gets boosted reception.   Everyone at hunt camp stands around my truck to call out.


----------



## tcward (Dec 11, 2007)

jason8047 said:


> I use verizon and hunt down around your area some.  I get limited signal at best unless Im at my truck.  The phone makes more of a difference than the provider normally.  Spend $400 and you can call and talk just about anywhere from your vehicle with a wireless booster, and anyone in or around the vehicle gets boosted reception.   Everyone at hunt camp stands around my truck to call out.



Jason, where can you get such a booster? Thanks


----------



## whchunter (Dec 12, 2007)

*Phone*

I was skeptical about whether a different phone would make a difference but yesterday I went to my Verizon provider and bought another phone. I had never been able to call from my house but when I got home I first tried to get out using my old phone and got no bars and no service connection. While still standing in the same location I tried with the new phone and immediately got out. I'm very happy to finally be able to use my cell phone at home. 

Oh I had heard some good reports about Razors but the sales guy steered me away from a Razor saying they were having trouble with them. I was leaning toward them since a friend has one and could use it in the same area I live in.


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2007)

Verizon.


----------



## DoeMaster (Dec 12, 2007)

I have AT&T and it's dead on my hunting property.  Other members have Verizon and Alltel and they get a good signal.  I was hoping that the signal strength might get better when AT&T took over Cingular, but I guess not.  Instead of "More Bars in More Places"  with AT&T, I say it's "No Bars in Most Places"......lol.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Dec 12, 2007)

Verizon is the way to go down there. That's the only thing I've ever found to work in the woods down my way and when I hunted in that area.


----------



## trumpdriver (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a Southern Linc and have good service with it both phone and linked to my laptop. I keep a Tracfone in the truck for when I get in an area with no service. They by time from all of them and I have not found a spot I couldn't get out. Verizon is marginal but their customer service stinks anytime you want to make a change they want make you renew your contract.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Dec 12, 2007)

DoeMaster said:


> I have AT&T and it's dead on my hunting property.  Other members have Verizon and Alltel and they get a good signal.  I was hoping that the signal strength might get better when AT&T took over Cingular, but I guess not.  *Instead of "More Bars in More Places"  with AT&T, I say it's "No Bars in Most Places"......lol.*




MEEE TOOO!!!!!!

My old Cingular service was much better BEFORE ATT took it over. What changed?


----------



## CAL (Dec 12, 2007)

Verison has the best coverage!


----------



## whitworth (Dec 12, 2007)

*They should have a message*

This cell phone is a piece of junk in these here timberlands.


----------



## chris72 (Dec 12, 2007)

Not only does Verizon have good coverage, they also have english speaking American customer service reps which is more than I can say for Nextel. I use to get so mad dealing with Indians everytime I had a billing problem with Nextel(And that was monthly) but I have had nothing but good customer service with Verizon.


----------



## buddylee (Dec 12, 2007)

I live in the Macon area and love Verizon. When we go hog hunting, we are usally in some fairly remote area. My friends with ATT usually want to borrow my phone. All phone carriers have bad areas but Verizon definately has Georgia covered better overall than any other carrier.


----------



## firefighterfree (Dec 24, 2007)

*Verizon*

Verizon they cover all over the southern states. Have been on all the major lakes in GA and been able to get a signal. Even on lake Seminole in the BOONIES where the it even gets spooky with the Spanish Moss everywhere down there. GO VERIZON AND YOU WILL NEVER LOOK BACK AT ANOTHER CELL PHONE COMPANY AS FAR AS COVERAGE GOES


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Dec 24, 2007)

Down around me verizon is terrible. Alltel is the only way to go.


----------



## dray63077 (Dec 25, 2007)

Verizon. But get the tri mode. Makes a big difference.


----------

